# Just Joined The Outback Club



## 911blaze (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello, we just bought a Outback 27 RSDS after a summer long search from coast to coast. We sold our Fleetwood Utah popup in May so this is a big jump for us. We have yet to take possession of it, as it in Georgia and we are in Fla.

Any pointers what to look for during the inspection would be greatly apprieciated.

Also, if anyone could refer us to a retailer to buy the long tray for the front storage area and the kick guard/plate for the front by the hitch area.

Thank you for any help,

Donny and Lena


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I think sombody on here had a morgue drawer they were willing to part with. Some people don't like them and just take them out. Don't buy one retail until this post gets around. What year is yours? Oh yeah, Welcome to Outbackers!!---Mike


----------



## 911blaze (Sep 12, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> I think sombody on here had a morgue drawer they were willing to part with. Some people don't like them and just take them out. Don't buy one retail until this post gets around. What year is yours? Oh yeah, Welcome to Outbackers!!---Mike


Great advise, just what I'm looking for..I wonder what the drawbacks are..I thought it would keep things in order and easier to reach.. Anyway it's a 2007

Thanks for the response


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

911blaze said:


> I think sombody on here had a morgue drawer they were willing to part with. Some people don't like them and just take them out. Don't buy one retail until this post gets around. What year is yours? Oh yeah, Welcome to Outbackers!!---Mike


Great advise, just what I'm looking for..I wonder what the drawbacks are..I thought it would keep things in order and easier to reach.. Anyway it's a 2007

Thanks for the response
[/quote]
The drawers really reduce the space if you want to fill the area. However if you don't carry as much stuff, they can help to keep it organized.

BTW, Welcome!!! You can buy diamond plate and either install it yourself or you could probably get a trailer place to install it.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new Outback!









We LOVE our 27RSDS


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to a great community!!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI)

Here are some things to look for during your inspection:

□	Gray and black tank labels (exterior) installed in reverse order
□	All roof-opening sealants for cracks/leaks
□	Water leaks around shower/behind tub surround/tub faucet
□	Exterior A/C gasket leaking water to interior of trailer
□	Cracked plastic LP bottle cover
□	Crushed air duct (fill water tank, turn on furnace and check airflow
□	Cabinet doors rubbing cabinet face when opened
□	Loose exterior wires where battery attaches to frame
□	Windows for proper operation
□	Water tank gravity fill hose (inside) too high to allow water tank fill
□	Loose plumbing fittings / pinched water lines
□	Loose or missing trim
□	Cracked medicine cabinet housing near mounting screws
□	Check mirrored door for security of mirror
□	Check all electric switches for proper operation 
□	Fit & adjustment of entry doors, and screen doors
□	Ensure bathroom vent fan turns correctly (right direction)
□	Under cabinet radio for reception/interference
□	Loose wires/burning wires inside converter


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

911blaze said:


> Hello, we just bought a Outback 27 RSDS after a summer long search from coast to coast. We sold our Fleetwood Utah popup in May so this is a big jump for us. We have yet to take possession of it, as it in Georgia and we are in Fla.
> 
> Any pointers what to look for during the inspection would be greatly apprieciated.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site it is GREAT!!!

Here is a PDI that is available in the FAQ section you can probably mod it to your personal situation. I used it for our new 210 back in June and it worked great.

Outbackers FAQ PDI Link

Safe Travels and Happy Camping


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome and Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome! I wish you all a lot of luck and good times in your Outback!

Michele


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats, you will love the Outback, and it's fun as you travel to spot other " Outbackers" on the road !


----------



## 911blaze (Sep 12, 2009)

AKvagabond said:


> WELCOME to a great community!!!


Thanks..how is it pulling with the Expedition? I have the same SUV and my husband has a F250.

Lena


----------



## 911blaze (Sep 12, 2009)

Dave_CDN said:


> QUOTE (911blaze @ Sep 16 2009, 02:33 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>Hello, we just bought a Outback 27 RSDS after a summer long search from coast to coast. We sold our Fleetwood Utah popup in May so this is a big jump for us. We have yet to take possession of it, as it in Georgia and we are in Fla.
> 
> Any pointers what to look for during the inspection would be greatly apprieciated.
> 
> ...


Thanks this is definetly an expanded version from what I have..

lena


----------



## 911blaze (Sep 12, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf
> 
> Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


Thanks for the info its more than I have on another list.

Lena


----------

